

3D Printers: Make Whatever You Want - joshuahedlund
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-04-26/3d-printers-make-whatever-you-want

======
stephengillie
The future is awesome.

Another company, Z Corp, has youtube videos of their machine scanning and
reproducing a crescent wrench, complete with moving parts. Could a future car
be assembled completely from printable parts, whose blueprints are open-
source? What about bicycles and office chairs?

Who wants to start a business researching which objects would be cheaper to 3d
print than to get from a wholesaler, then build a retail operation around it?

